

The three questions entrepreneurs should have answers for - cwan
http://blogs.hbr.org/anthony/2010/04/how_many_days_does_your_busine.html

======
JacobAldridge
Much as I hate to disagree with a Harvard Business School professor, this is
glib and untrue: _"The only reason a business fails is that it runs out of
cash"_

In the very early stages, this is often the case. But the longer a business
survives, the more likely it is to collapse because of how the owner/s feel.
I've seen many successful businesses close their doors and owners walk away
because they were over it, even though the money was still coming in the door.

In fact, the OP almost contradicts himself with the second question about "Why
are you doing this?" Again, I've seen businesses shut or sell cheaply because
the owner just isn't passionate about the area.

Good article overall but... there's more to life than money. And there's more
to business than money.

~~~
mkuhn
I think what the OP was trying to say is that there is only one reason that a
a business can fail in the legal sense... If you can't pay your bills any more
you have run out of liquid assets (which basically means running out of cash)
and you are forced to shut down your business.

What you describe isn't a failed business but a business that has been given
up on.

